
21 YO Working on an Army Infantry IFF System (prevent Friendly Fire). AMA - MJPitt
https://techama.com/im-a-21-yo-working-on-an-army-infantry-iff-system-to-prevent-friendly-fire-in-440656/
======
Djohnsonsoldier
Come see this amazing TechAMA! It's free!

